# when is the best time to teach talk?



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

hi guys, i wanted to know when the best time is to teach my tiel to talk. he sings in the morning, so should i make him listen to the audio at that time or when he is sleepy??? or when else? also, i need tips on teaching him how to talk. he whistles short tunes 
thanx


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can learn them to talk or teach them a new whistle at any time, teach him a word like pretty boy and keep on repeating it or a whistle


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

rashid100 said:


> hi guys, i wanted to know when the best time is to teach my tiel to talk. he sings in the morning, so should i make him listen to the audio at that time or when he is sleepy??? or when else? also, i need tips on teaching him how to talk. he whistles short tunes
> thanx


*Hi Is this what you want??

B.J's. TEACHING YOUR BIRD TO TALK

It's a one size fits all, as it has to be, to cover the maximum number of birds. This program applies to both sexes but I shall refer to him to make writing easier. 
The talk training treat I would select would be one I could share with the bird, like, biscuit, currants, nuts etc, etc. & a cup of coffee, (not for sharing.) 
Keep the bird in its cage, this helps him to focus & makes the feeding of the treat food easier. For instance the cage bars help prevent him taking a big bite. 
The smaller the reward piece the more eager he will be for more. 
Don't worry about him gaining weight. A fly around the room will soon burn off any excess fat.
My training session lasted no longer than 20 min approx, with a max of around 4 sessions per day. If you want to go on for longer just be aware that the attention span of birds can be quite short if they get bored. 
Sit by his cage & show him the reward & let him have a little taste of the treat. 
Say 'hello' & take a bite yourself, make it a small one, your teaching him to talk, not to mumble through a mouthful of the treat The bird seeing you reward yourself after saying a word, would be encouraged to try his luck, for a share of the goodies.
Repeat the 'hello' slowly about 10 times & pretend to take a little bite each time. 
Pause after the 10th time & give him just a little peck of the treat to keep him interested & focused. 
Sometimes you will get his interpretation of hello, which you should reward immediately with a peck at the treat food. 
Work on him till the word is as good as it is going to get before moving on. 
Each step (lesson) takes as long as it takes.
In lesson. 
(1) Teach him to say, 'Hello'. Once he's got it, move on to the next.
(2) Teach him to say, 'Hello how'. Having mastered the two words together. 
(3) Teach him to say, 'How are you'. 
You will be surprised how quick some words are picked up. 
Don't be in a hurry, just remember how long it took you to learn to talk..
It might be a good idea to teach your bird your phone number.....B.J.
*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, it would help you out first if your bird in question is a boy  females generally dont talk.


best way i have found is to just always say something each day with a happy upbeat tone. i find they like the good attitude and pick things up well. for example, our male tsuka, every day we talk to him. we tell him he is a good boy and we say his name. he liked those words and he just picked them up. you will know your bird likes the word when they try to move their beak when you say the word and if their crest moves and they move closer to you lol at least thats how tsuka tells us he likes what we say lol


----------

